# Hymer 660 , Looking for owners manual.



## 128832 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have reciently got a Hymer 660 of 1986 vintage. It is based on
a mercedes chassis and engine . I was told by the previous owner
it is a 3 liter diesel engine. I need the following information for servicing
ect.
Does anybody know what mercedes chassis/engine it is likely to be .
Does anybody know where i could get a owners/service manual .
Any help or advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance 
john


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I think you'll find its on the Mercedes 409 chassis, and the engine is 2998cc. Cant be any more help Im afraid but perhaps that's a start for your investigations.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

When we needed a manual for our 1991 Hymer we simply emailed Hymer in Germany and it was emailed in PDF format, duly translated within a couple of weeks.

I think I could find the email address if it helps?


----------



## rottytara2004 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Andrew and Shirley do you still have the german email address for a copy of hymer manual. Did you have to give them all your van details or just the year?

patricia


----------

